# What does a colon spasm feel like?



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I recently have been experiencing cramp like pains in my bladder area. I went to my GP doc who sent me to a urologist who, in turn, did zillions of dollars worth of tests to arrive at the conclusion that it must be colon spasms. Do colon spasms cramp in the uterus/bladder area? It feels just like severe menstrual cramps!! Please let me know if you experience similar symptoms so that I will know that I am NOT losing my mind!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Donna, I now for me in the past the colon spasms effected my bladder and my bladder effected the colon spasms. Of course I am male and you need to take that into account somewhat, but the pain in IBS is a subjective thing and for the most part wee all experience pain differently. The digestive system is also lined with millions of nerve fibers. More then the spinal cord. So, with pain it can radiate all over the area. You may think pain is on the left, but it could actually be on the right or coming from a different area. Pain can also radiate all over the gut also and down the leg, up the chest and around the back. Then it also depends on the individual contraction and how severe they are at any given attack and also on what kind, because there are a few ways the colon can contract or spasm.Hope that helps.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Donna, I now for me in the past the colon spasms effected my bladder and my bladder effected the colon spasms. Of course I am male and you need to take that into account somewhat, but the pain in IBS is a subjective thing and for the most part wee all experience pain differently. The digestive system is also lined with millions of nerve fibers. More then the spinal cord. So, with pain it can radiate all over the area. You may think pain is on the left, but it could actually be on the right or coming from a different area. Pain can also radiate all over the gut also and down the leg, up the chest and around the back. Then it also depends on the individual contraction and how severe they are at any given attack and also on what kind, because there are a few ways the colon can contract or spasm.Hope that helps.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, some common reports probably and I seemed to have had almost if not all of these on the severe category, "Chidbirth Pain, a "charlie horse" feeling, a wire wrapped around you squeezing tight or in half,a gernade went off in your gut, stabbing knife feeling, pain in one spot, pain all over, reffered pain, etc., and I am sure there are many more experinces down to mild discomfort. For some this pain is 'almost' constant and others just once in a while kind of thing.Here is some more on this."The diagnosis of IBS may be missed because physicians are unaware that IBS can be associated with extraintestinal symptoms. Significantly more IBS patients complained of headache, breathlessness, chest pain, back pain, thigh pain, urinary frequency and urgency, and dyspareunia, than age- and sex-matched controls(4). Although in some patients this multiplicity of symptoms may be part of a somatisation disorder, there is also objective evidence of a physiological basis. Disorders of oesophageal motility and acid reflux form a major cause of non-cardiac chest pain and these have been demonstrated in as many as 80% of IBS patients(5), and bladder dysfunction such as detrusor instability, has been demonstrated in about 50% of IBS patients(6). Doctors may fail to recognise IBS because they are unfamiliar with the distribution pattern of pain arising from the bowel. The pain in IBS is produced by distension of the colon for which IBS patients have a lower threshold(7). Distension of the bowel can also produce pain referred to areas outside the abdomen. When the colon is distended at various sites this produces not only the typical abdominal pain in many IBS patients, but also reproduces pain arising from the back and thigh regions(7). In addition, colonic pain referred to the right hypochondrium, right iliac fossa, left iliac fossa and suprapubic regions, may be mistaken for biliary colic, appendicitis and chronic pelvic pain. IBS pain may be confused with pain of gynaecological origin because IBS symptoms are often exacerbated during menstruation(8), and because many women with IBS experience dyspareunia (pain during sexual intercourse)(4). When 71 consecutive patients referred to a gynaecology clinic for abdominal pain were independently assessed by a bowel symptom questionnaire, IBS was identified in 37 (52%)(3). Investigations revealed gynaecological pathology in only 3 of these women with IBS. The gynaecologist enquired about bowel habits in only 13 of the 71 patients, and not surprisingly, identified IBS in only 6 women." http://www.sma.org.sg/smj/4007/articles/4007e1.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, some common reports probably and I seemed to have had almost if not all of these on the severe category, "Chidbirth Pain, a "charlie horse" feeling, a wire wrapped around you squeezing tight or in half,a gernade went off in your gut, stabbing knife feeling, pain in one spot, pain all over, reffered pain, etc., and I am sure there are many more experinces down to mild discomfort. For some this pain is 'almost' constant and others just once in a while kind of thing.Here is some more on this."The diagnosis of IBS may be missed because physicians are unaware that IBS can be associated with extraintestinal symptoms. Significantly more IBS patients complained of headache, breathlessness, chest pain, back pain, thigh pain, urinary frequency and urgency, and dyspareunia, than age- and sex-matched controls(4). Although in some patients this multiplicity of symptoms may be part of a somatisation disorder, there is also objective evidence of a physiological basis. Disorders of oesophageal motility and acid reflux form a major cause of non-cardiac chest pain and these have been demonstrated in as many as 80% of IBS patients(5), and bladder dysfunction such as detrusor instability, has been demonstrated in about 50% of IBS patients(6). Doctors may fail to recognise IBS because they are unfamiliar with the distribution pattern of pain arising from the bowel. The pain in IBS is produced by distension of the colon for which IBS patients have a lower threshold(7). Distension of the bowel can also produce pain referred to areas outside the abdomen. When the colon is distended at various sites this produces not only the typical abdominal pain in many IBS patients, but also reproduces pain arising from the back and thigh regions(7). In addition, colonic pain referred to the right hypochondrium, right iliac fossa, left iliac fossa and suprapubic regions, may be mistaken for biliary colic, appendicitis and chronic pelvic pain. IBS pain may be confused with pain of gynaecological origin because IBS symptoms are often exacerbated during menstruation(8), and because many women with IBS experience dyspareunia (pain during sexual intercourse)(4). When 71 consecutive patients referred to a gynaecology clinic for abdominal pain were independently assessed by a bowel symptom questionnaire, IBS was identified in 37 (52%)(3). Investigations revealed gynaecological pathology in only 3 of these women with IBS. The gynaecologist enquired about bowel habits in only 13 of the 71 patients, and not surprisingly, identified IBS in only 6 women." http://www.sma.org.sg/smj/4007/articles/4007e1.html


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:did zillions of dollars worth of tests to arrive at the conclusion that it must be colon spasm


How did he determine that they were spasms to begin with?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:did zillions of dollars worth of tests to arrive at the conclusion that it must be colon spasm


How did he determine that they were spasms to begin with?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Did all those tests include ruling out endometriosis?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Did all those tests include ruling out endometriosis?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI get spasms low in the intestines. They're exactly in the same place as you'd get menstrual cramps & sometimes when it's around that time of the month I find it difficult to differentiate between the two. I have ulcerative colitis & the cramps are always relieved by going to the loo. It can be so severe for a few minutes that I'll be sick. My colon is inflamed on the left side.I know someone who had similar pain, had all the gynae' tests & it was IBS.As far as I know it's normal to get the pain in this area for IBD & IBS.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI get spasms low in the intestines. They're exactly in the same place as you'd get menstrual cramps & sometimes when it's around that time of the month I find it difficult to differentiate between the two. I have ulcerative colitis & the cramps are always relieved by going to the loo. It can be so severe for a few minutes that I'll be sick. My colon is inflamed on the left side.I know someone who had similar pain, had all the gynae' tests & it was IBS.As far as I know it's normal to get the pain in this area for IBD & IBS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Hope this helps. I used to have terrible pain in my lower abdomen and lower back. I thought it from large fibroids (my uterus was the size of a 22-week fetus)...and that if I had surgery to remove it, the pain would improve. I had a supracervical hysterectomy (retains 2 inches of the cervix), and since the surgery, the pain in my lower abdomen and lower back has not really changed. If anything, it is worse..... as is the gas..... and the super-sensitive spastic bladder syndrome (Doc said if I took Detrol I'd start leaking urine at this point). So, I am convinced the pain was and is.... from IBS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Hope this helps. I used to have terrible pain in my lower abdomen and lower back. I thought it from large fibroids (my uterus was the size of a 22-week fetus)...and that if I had surgery to remove it, the pain would improve. I had a supracervical hysterectomy (retains 2 inches of the cervix), and since the surgery, the pain in my lower abdomen and lower back has not really changed. If anything, it is worse..... as is the gas..... and the super-sensitive spastic bladder syndrome (Doc said if I took Detrol I'd start leaking urine at this point). So, I am convinced the pain was and is.... from IBS.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I tried Detrol too. It was much too drying for me. I could barely swallow!! So is your pain very low in the pelvis (like where the menstrual cramps were?). I had an IVP and a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. My arms look like junkies where they stuck me 3 times and my veins kept blowing out!! They did find kidney stones in the right kidney but not in the pelvis area. Who knows?


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

I tried Detrol too. It was much too drying for me. I could barely swallow!! So is your pain very low in the pelvis (like where the menstrual cramps were?). I had an IVP and a pelvic ultrasound yesterday. My arms look like junkies where they stuck me 3 times and my veins kept blowing out!! They did find kidney stones in the right kidney but not in the pelvis area. Who knows?


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

i too have had rectal spasms many times in the past, i think its from all of the activity that takes place in the rectal area(some days are worse than others). i was told alot of people experiences these as a matter of fact my aunt and i have them. she has had them for many years and her help is relaxation and 3 tylenol. it is prob. like a cramp in the toe or calf, sometimes they come and you don't even know why. i do notice that they are worse when i ovulate. i know that the swelling from my overies and the blame for this. i pay when i ovulate, my body is a wreck! pain in the lower back, frontal cramps, etc. the doc wants me to take donnatal(i think this what it's called) but, drugs aren't always the answer. I try to deal with it and i know some people can't deal with such pain cuz' this is nasty pain! try relaxtion(i know sometimes it's very hard to walk when going thur these) and on those days when relaxtion can't be done(like at work) i take 3 tylenol. if it's any consulation, mine have gotten better in the last couple of years. just remember don't try to fight them, think of what it's like to fight a cramp in you're toe, makes it worse! let me know what you think!


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

i too have had rectal spasms many times in the past, i think its from all of the activity that takes place in the rectal area(some days are worse than others). i was told alot of people experiences these as a matter of fact my aunt and i have them. she has had them for many years and her help is relaxation and 3 tylenol. it is prob. like a cramp in the toe or calf, sometimes they come and you don't even know why. i do notice that they are worse when i ovulate. i know that the swelling from my overies and the blame for this. i pay when i ovulate, my body is a wreck! pain in the lower back, frontal cramps, etc. the doc wants me to take donnatal(i think this what it's called) but, drugs aren't always the answer. I try to deal with it and i know some people can't deal with such pain cuz' this is nasty pain! try relaxtion(i know sometimes it's very hard to walk when going thur these) and on those days when relaxtion can't be done(like at work) i take 3 tylenol. if it's any consulation, mine have gotten better in the last couple of years. just remember don't try to fight them, think of what it's like to fight a cramp in you're toe, makes it worse! let me know what you think!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Exactly as Eric described...


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Exactly as Eric described...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linesse, what do you do for the pain?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linesse, what do you do for the pain?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It feels almost paralyzing. Like, Freddie Krugger has grabbed my insides and I can't move an inch due to the pain. I literally FREEZE in that position for a minute or two until the pain is gone.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It feels almost paralyzing. Like, Freddie Krugger has grabbed my insides and I can't move an inch due to the pain. I literally FREEZE in that position for a minute or two until the pain is gone.


----------



## clare (Jan 9, 2002)

Me too, Linesse, exactly as eric described. I would be interested to know what you or anyone else does for pain like this....I find the anti-spasmodics don't help that much. I have started taking paracetemol daily ('tho' I don't want to), as this works better.Donna MB that's exactly how idescribe the pain now if anyone asks: 'Like bad menstrual pains or early labour.'Jen s I know where you're coming from as well.


----------



## clare (Jan 9, 2002)

Me too, Linesse, exactly as eric described. I would be interested to know what you or anyone else does for pain like this....I find the anti-spasmodics don't help that much. I have started taking paracetemol daily ('tho' I don't want to), as this works better.Donna MB that's exactly how idescribe the pain now if anyone asks: 'Like bad menstrual pains or early labour.'Jen s I know where you're coming from as well.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Yes, my IBS cramping can sometimes feel like PMS cramping. But it also gets worse for me right before and during my period. Sometimes it feels like a bloated gassy feeling, and gas is common for me as well.


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Yes, my IBS cramping can sometimes feel like PMS cramping. But it also gets worse for me right before and during my period. Sometimes it feels like a bloated gassy feeling, and gas is common for me as well.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

I have had all of the cramping and spasms I ever want to have from IBS. What I would l like to know , since some are of the opinion that it is so like other things as well, IS THIS: Have any of you experienced a UTI ( urinary track infection) with bloody urine?This is my latest!


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

I have had all of the cramping and spasms I ever want to have from IBS. What I would l like to know , since some are of the opinion that it is so like other things as well, IS THIS: Have any of you experienced a UTI ( urinary track infection) with bloody urine?This is my latest!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dorothea, you need to talk to your doctor about that symptom its not a symptom of IBS and you should be checked out.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dorothea, you need to talk to your doctor about that symptom its not a symptom of IBS and you should be checked out.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

yes Dorthea. That is what lead me to a urologist. I had hematuria which is blood in the urine--however, they decided it was colon spasms?? Go figure????????


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

yes Dorthea. That is what lead me to a urologist. I had hematuria which is blood in the urine--however, they decided it was colon spasms?? Go figure????????


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Yes, Dorothea. I once had a UTI with alot of blood. It was a really lousy infection.


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Yes, Dorothea. I once had a UTI with alot of blood. It was a really lousy infection.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

Thank you all for your response. I have done very little else but to see doctors Eric. I have suspected my colon for quite sometime but they dont seem to agree with me. I had 5 polyps removed several months ago ( colon) but it didnt help my D. The hospital emergency room docs also thought the bloody urine was an infection as the results of constant D. I really appreciate all of your kind remarks. Recently I have had the kidney test where they inject dye and xray them. No results yet. Also am scheduled to see Urologist next month.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

Thank you all for your response. I have done very little else but to see doctors Eric. I have suspected my colon for quite sometime but they dont seem to agree with me. I had 5 polyps removed several months ago ( colon) but it didnt help my D. The hospital emergency room docs also thought the bloody urine was an infection as the results of constant D. I really appreciate all of your kind remarks. Recently I have had the kidney test where they inject dye and xray them. No results yet. Also am scheduled to see Urologist next month.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

ALSO let me add that I had a surgery 6 months ago ( with many complications) and this was for a very large hernia repair. At the same time the surgeon removed 18 inches of colon that was wrapped in bowel.? I still dont understand it but thats what he said.


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

ALSO let me add that I had a surgery 6 months ago ( with many complications) and this was for a very large hernia repair. At the same time the surgeon removed 18 inches of colon that was wrapped in bowel.? I still dont understand it but thats what he said.


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

As i have said relaxation(laying on the bed with a pillow under your bottom and knees bent up but, togather for about 20 min.) if you are able or tylenol for the pain because I too have very bad rectal spasms! I have tried the muscle relaxer and anti-spasmatics and they did'nt work as well as the tylenol. So, why waste good money on perscriptions when over the counter works just as well. And like I said relaxation (if you have time) works very good also!


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

As i have said relaxation(laying on the bed with a pillow under your bottom and knees bent up but, togather for about 20 min.) if you are able or tylenol for the pain because I too have very bad rectal spasms! I have tried the muscle relaxer and anti-spasmatics and they did'nt work as well as the tylenol. So, why waste good money on perscriptions when over the counter works just as well. And like I said relaxation (if you have time) works very good also!


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm so glad I checked out the bb today, I'm been feeling these spasms/pain all afternoon. I want to cry but I know I might as well not. I wish I could figure out why they came today, I'm thinking it was something I ate, or maybe just that I ate at all. I really don't have a solution just wanted to say thanks for bringing up the topic, it helps to know others understand. I don't mean that I am glad others suffer just that you know what this feels like. Jimmye


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm so glad I checked out the bb today, I'm been feeling these spasms/pain all afternoon. I want to cry but I know I might as well not. I wish I could figure out why they came today, I'm thinking it was something I ate, or maybe just that I ate at all. I really don't have a solution just wanted to say thanks for bringing up the topic, it helps to know others understand. I don't mean that I am glad others suffer just that you know what this feels like. Jimmye


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I read all of the replies and just wanted everyone to know you aren't alone!I too have cramps and I KNOW if affects my bladder. It can make life absolutely no fun. I think I'm getting better by adding fiber, exercising and just learning to manage it. I was just diagnosed last month but have been living with the symptoms for a year.It's just good to know I'm not alone sometimes and that other people understand how I feel.


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I read all of the replies and just wanted everyone to know you aren't alone!I too have cramps and I KNOW if affects my bladder. It can make life absolutely no fun. I think I'm getting better by adding fiber, exercising and just learning to manage it. I was just diagnosed last month but have been living with the symptoms for a year.It's just good to know I'm not alone sometimes and that other people understand how I feel.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What does one look like?normal







IBS


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What does one look like?normal







IBS


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2001)

Eric,Thanks for that info on the oscillations of spastic colons. Is there also information on the frequency of the oscillations?







I notice some digestive responses on that seem to work on about the frequency of the pulse.







I've been wondering is that is the colon contractions. It would also be interesting to see graphs of the typical spastic colon response as you have shown versus on an anti-spasmatic







prescription and on an anti-depresent







prescription.


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2001)

Eric,Thanks for that info on the oscillations of spastic colons. Is there also information on the frequency of the oscillations?







I notice some digestive responses on that seem to work on about the frequency of the pulse.







I've been wondering is that is the colon contractions. It would also be interesting to see graphs of the typical spastic colon response as you have shown versus on an anti-spasmatic







prescription and on an anti-depresent







prescription.


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

EricI've been reading your tips and advise and they really helped me understand my spasms.Right now I'm very bloated and with terrible pain in my whole abdomen.Is this normal in IBS? I mean to have an incredible pain in the whole abdomen and that bloated?Thank you for your help







Teresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

EricI've been reading your tips and advise and they really helped me understand my spasms.Right now I'm very bloated and with terrible pain in my whole abdomen.Is this normal in IBS? I mean to have an incredible pain in the whole abdomen and that bloated?Thank you for your help







Teresa


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What does one look like?


I think the term spasm is being used loosely here. The picture shows increased *phasic* activity here (that is, the amplitude is greater than normal but the period of contraction is unaltered), mainly in the form of short spike bursts.. I would use the term spasm to mean a single sustained contraction, a tetanus.Anyway, I don't think one would necessarily experience any pain from this. The two may be related, but not due to the contractions themselves.Also, note that is isn't necessarily typical of all IBS persons, but only in a subgroup.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What does one look like?


I think the term spasm is being used loosely here. The picture shows increased *phasic* activity here (that is, the amplitude is greater than normal but the period of contraction is unaltered), mainly in the form of short spike bursts.. I would use the term spasm to mean a single sustained contraction, a tetanus.Anyway, I don't think one would necessarily experience any pain from this. The two may be related, but not due to the contractions themselves.Also, note that is isn't necessarily typical of all IBS persons, but only in a subgroup.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Flux, is right this is simplified.Its interesting to read up on the different mechanisms invoovled in contrations and spasms.This will help. http://www.firstyearibs.com/day2learn.html I don't have anymore pictures like this on say antispasmatics.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Flux, is right this is simplified.Its interesting to read up on the different mechanisms invoovled in contrations and spasms.This will help. http://www.firstyearibs.com/day2learn.html I don't have anymore pictures like this on say antispasmatics.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Eric, a question:What subgroup does your graph represent? Would us C'ers have these terrible-looking spasms (whenever I eat, within 5 minutes I pass gas)?[flux, I know it's gas, because it makes a noise and it smells bad]


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Eric, a question:What subgroup does your graph represent? Would us C'ers have these terrible-looking spasms (whenever I eat, within 5 minutes I pass gas)?[flux, I know it's gas, because it makes a noise and it smells bad]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What subgroup does your graph represent? Would us C'ers have these terrible-looking spasms (whenever I eat, within 5 minutes I pass gas)?


I think these are people who get diarrhea just after eating (and who may mistakenly thing that food goes right through them). With regard to "C", this term is loaded because it's a generic definition based on symptoms, not on pathophysiology. In true constipation, that is slow-transit, there are always fewer or ineffective propagating contractions. It's still possible for there to be non-propagating contractions and in fact these may be increased and even interfere with propagating ones. Most likely, the short-spike bursts seen above have a propagating effect and would not be seen in someone with slow-transit.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What subgroup does your graph represent? Would us C'ers have these terrible-looking spasms (whenever I eat, within 5 minutes I pass gas)?


I think these are people who get diarrhea just after eating (and who may mistakenly thing that food goes right through them). With regard to "C", this term is loaded because it's a generic definition based on symptoms, not on pathophysiology. In true constipation, that is slow-transit, there are always fewer or ineffective propagating contractions. It's still possible for there to be non-propagating contractions and in fact these may be increased and even interfere with propagating ones. Most likely, the short-spike bursts seen above have a propagating effect and would not be seen in someone with slow-transit.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flux, What mechanism is causing the pain or the "perception" of pain? I've been told I am a perceptive person. I used to think this was a plus. Now, I'm not so sure. lolBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flux, What mechanism is causing the pain or the "perception" of pain? I've been told I am a perceptive person. I used to think this was a plus. Now, I'm not so sure. lolBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flux I'm confused as my pain is not always followed by or relieved by elimination. I don't always have D or C when I'm having severe pain. Sometimes, that is all I can have; just the pain.So I'm wondering, (man, this is gonna sound dumb) but why does this happen?BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flux I'm confused as my pain is not always followed by or relieved by elimination. I don't always have D or C when I'm having severe pain. Sometimes, that is all I can have; just the pain.So I'm wondering, (man, this is gonna sound dumb) but why does this happen?BQ


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

BQSometimes I have no D or C but have severe pain and I'm very bloated too.Does this happen to you also?Teresa


----------



## Teresa Gama (Aug 17, 2001)

BQSometimes I have no D or C but have severe pain and I'm very bloated too.Does this happen to you also?Teresa


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Teresa, Sometimes that is exactly what happens. I'm sorry it happens to you too. Perhaps we can learn something here. Hang on.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Teresa, Sometimes that is exactly what happens. I'm sorry it happens to you too. Perhaps we can learn something here. Hang on.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You can certainly have spasms and bloating with no d or c once in a while.The mechanism for blaoting and distension is not well understood in IBS. The nerves lining the gut wall are hypersensitive.Gas and bloating. http://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/En/chapter1/1-9.htm This was a new studyAm J Gastroenterol 2001 Dec;96(12):3341-7 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Sensation of bloating and visible abdominal distension in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Chang L, Lee OY, Naliboff B, Schmulson M, Mayer EA. CURE/Digestive Disease Research Center, University of California Los Angeles, Westwood 90024, USA. OBJECTIVES: Abdominal bloating and distension are common symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The postulated pathophysiological mechanisms underlying these symptoms include increased production, retention, or perception of gas or luminal contents. The aims of this study were to prospectively compare the prevalence of, and clinical factors related to, bloating and distension in an IBS patient population. METHODS: A total of 714 consecutive patients who met Rome I criteria for IBS were prospectively surveyed, and were classified as having bloating alone (







or  bloating and distension (B+D) based on a comprehensive bowel symptom questionnaire. GI, extraintestinal, and psychological symptoms, as well as health-related quality of life measures were also assessed using validated survey instruments. RESULTS: A total of 542 IBS patients (76%) who  reported abdominal bloating were studied. Of these, 132 patients fulfilled criteria for the B group, whereas 410 patients fulfilled criteria for the B+D group. There was a significantly different gender distribution in the B and B+D groups (female:male ratios, 1.4:1 and 2.8:1, respectively p < 0.02). There was also a significantly different bowel habit subgroup distribution, with a greater predominance of constipation in B+D group and of diarrhea in the B group (p < 0.03). Both groups were similar in other clinical parameters, including progressive worsening of symptoms during the day, and relief by passing stool or gas. Both bloating and distension worsened when other abdominal symptoms worsened. Abdominal distension was associated with greater symptom severity and less diurnal variation in symptoms, and was less often perceived as associated with food intake. CONCLUSIONS: Bloating and visible abdominal distension may arise from two distinct but interrelated physiological processes. Although the sensation of bloating may be related to enhanced sensitivity to visceral afferent stimulation, abdominal distension in more severely affected patients may be related to triggering of a visceromotor reflex affecting the tone of abdominal wall muscles. PMID: 11774947 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You can certainly have spasms and bloating with no d or c once in a while.The mechanism for blaoting and distension is not well understood in IBS. The nerves lining the gut wall are hypersensitive.Gas and bloating. http://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/En/chapter1/1-9.htm This was a new studyAm J Gastroenterol 2001 Dec;96(12):3341-7 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Sensation of bloating and visible abdominal distension in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Chang L, Lee OY, Naliboff B, Schmulson M, Mayer EA. CURE/Digestive Disease Research Center, University of California Los Angeles, Westwood 90024, USA. OBJECTIVES: Abdominal bloating and distension are common symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The postulated pathophysiological mechanisms underlying these symptoms include increased production, retention, or perception of gas or luminal contents. The aims of this study were to prospectively compare the prevalence of, and clinical factors related to, bloating and distension in an IBS patient population. METHODS: A total of 714 consecutive patients who met Rome I criteria for IBS were prospectively surveyed, and were classified as having bloating alone (







or bloating and distension (B+D) based on a comprehensive bowel symptom questionnaire. GI, extraintestinal, and psychological symptoms, as well as health-related quality of life measures were also assessed using validated survey instruments. RESULTS: A total of 542 IBS patients (76%) who reported abdominal bloating were studied. Of these, 132 patients fulfilled criteria for the B group, whereas 410 patients fulfilled criteria for the B+D group. There was a significantly different gender distribution in the B and B+D groups (female:male ratios, 1.4:1 and 2.8:1, respectively p < 0.02). There was also a significantly different bowel habit subgroup distribution, with a greater predominance of constipation in B+D group and of diarrhea in the B group (p < 0.03). Both groups were similar in other clinical parameters, including progressive worsening of symptoms during the day, and relief by passing stool or gas. Both bloating and distension worsened when other abdominal symptoms worsened. Abdominal distension was associated with greater symptom severity and less diurnal variation in symptoms, and was less often perceived as associated with food intake. CONCLUSIONS: Bloating and visible abdominal distension may arise from two distinct but interrelated physiological processes. Although the sensation of bloating may be related to enhanced sensitivity to visceral afferent stimulation, abdominal distension in more severely affected patients may be related to triggering of a visceromotor reflex affecting the tone of abdominal wall muscles. PMID: 11774947 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What mechanism is causing the pain or the "perception" of pain?


There nerves in the gut there to sense when something is wrong. These nerves going all the way up into the brain have somehow become sensitized, so they respond inappropriately. This is somewhat oversimplified, but that's the general idea.


> quote:I'm confused as my pain is not always followed by or relieved by elimination.


I think what's generally behind having pain go away after elimination the the rectal nerves are overly sensitive to distension and elimination relieves the distension thereby relieving the pain. However, as you have discovered, it's not all that simple.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:What mechanism is causing the pain or the "perception" of pain?


There nerves in the gut there to sense when something is wrong. These nerves going all the way up into the brain have somehow become sensitized, so they respond inappropriately. This is somewhat oversimplified, but that's the general idea.


> quote:I'm confused as my pain is not always followed by or relieved by elimination.


I think what's generally behind having pain go away after elimination the the rectal nerves are overly sensitive to distension and elimination relieves the distension thereby relieving the pain. However, as you have discovered, it's not all that simple.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Flux. When I first began to learn about IBS, this portion of the Rome or whoever criteria bothered me. It made me have some doubts about the IBS dx in the 1st place. This was awhile ago though and I have since had more diagnostics etc and don't doubt it now. I just wondered if there was anything else that could help me understand what is going on in there. But it is another relfection of things that need to be studied further I suppose. Well I should say, it would be helpful for us that seem to have this pain/perception of pain to the tenth power anyway. They currently then don't know why this sensitization occurs. They just know that it does. I just wanted to make sure that I hadn't missed something. Good enough for me. Thanks so much again.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Flux. When I first began to learn about IBS, this portion of the Rome or whoever criteria bothered me. It made me have some doubts about the IBS dx in the 1st place. This was awhile ago though and I have since had more diagnostics etc and don't doubt it now. I just wondered if there was anything else that could help me understand what is going on in there. But it is another relfection of things that need to be studied further I suppose. Well I should say, it would be helpful for us that seem to have this pain/perception of pain to the tenth power anyway. They currently then don't know why this sensitization occurs. They just know that it does. I just wanted to make sure that I hadn't missed something. Good enough for me. Thanks so much again.BQ


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Sorry to be so slow..just peeked back in here!For severe spastic pain: 1. Librax2. Ultracet3. hot water bottle4. lying down flatSadly, none of these things are ideal. At times of severe pain (my attacks are 'cycle' related)I am unable to function normally. I am sick in bed, I find it difficult to eat, and I must force myself to drink water. I wish I had an answer...


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Sorry to be so slow..just peeked back in here!For severe spastic pain: 1. Librax2. Ultracet3. hot water bottle4. lying down flatSadly, none of these things are ideal. At times of severe pain (my attacks are 'cycle' related)I am unable to function normally. I am sick in bed, I find it difficult to eat, and I must force myself to drink water. I wish I had an answer...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lin, I have much better (understatement)management of this particular symptom via hypnotherapy. I even notice the anti-spasmodics I have to use on infrequent occasions are much more effective after the HT. I also used to see cyclic pain flares. However those flares eventually warped into spending 3 weeks out of 4 in 'can't stand up straight' pain. I am happy to say these kind of pain flares are now few & far between. Truly an amazing improvement for me.I know it may not work for all people, but it sure worked for me.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lin, I have much better (understatement)management of this particular symptom via hypnotherapy. I even notice the anti-spasmodics I have to use on infrequent occasions are much more effective after the HT. I also used to see cyclic pain flares. However those flares eventually warped into spending 3 weeks out of 4 in 'can't stand up straight' pain. I am happy to say these kind of pain flares are now few & far between. Truly an amazing improvement for me.I know it may not work for all people, but it sure worked for me.BQ


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

BQ,Thanks for the advice. I know hypnosis has helped many. The only reason I am sceptical for myself is; my IBS is always triggered each month by hormones and inflamation occurring at the time of ovulation. I have been thouroughly checked by a Gyn. and am healthy.My bowels just don't like it! I get such sensitivity + spastic pain it is incredible. I am C-type. The rest of the month, I am (almost)fine. I take no meds, just fiber, watch diet, etc. and can keep the IBS at bay. This did take some work!Anyway since my IBS is such a direct response to my gyn.cycle...I wonder if hypno would help?What do you think?


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

BQ,Thanks for the advice. I know hypnosis has helped many. The only reason I am sceptical for myself is; my IBS is always triggered each month by hormones and inflamation occurring at the time of ovulation. I have been thouroughly checked by a Gyn. and am healthy.My bowels just don't like it! I get such sensitivity + spastic pain it is incredible. I am C-type. The rest of the month, I am (almost)fine. I take no meds, just fiber, watch diet, etc. and can keep the IBS at bay. This did take some work!Anyway since my IBS is such a direct response to my gyn.cycle...I wonder if hypno would help?What do you think?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lin, I was D/C type. I was talking the same "cycle" you were. I think hormones were a trigger of sorts for me too (something to do with prostaglandins or something) and I too was cleared GYN wise. I had this cyclic pain for years and years and it just warped into being there 3 out of the 4 weeks. Lin, I'm fairly sure the HT couldn't hurt ya, but it is enitrely up to you. Check this link out for more info on it. If you have any questions be sure to post them on the CBT/Anx/HT Forum.Hope this helps. And I hope you can get through a month with none of this pain soon. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000732&p= BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lin, I was D/C type. I was talking the same "cycle" you were. I think hormones were a trigger of sorts for me too (something to do with prostaglandins or something) and I too was cleared GYN wise. I had this cyclic pain for years and years and it just warped into being there 3 out of the 4 weeks. Lin, I'm fairly sure the HT couldn't hurt ya, but it is enitrely up to you. Check this link out for more info on it. If you have any questions be sure to post them on the CBT/Anx/HT Forum.Hope this helps. And I hope you can get through a month with none of this pain soon. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000732&p= BQ


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Thank you! I will seriously consider it.







I'm glad to hear how much it helped you.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Thank you! I will seriously consider it.







I'm glad to hear how much it helped you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linesse, it works on that problem by working at root cause issues in IBS so you know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linesse, it works on that problem by working at root cause issues in IBS so you know.


----------

